# Do you use a small boat type float?



## tspitzer

I have been working on a small PVC boat to hold an extra rod and a small cooler -net -just basic stuff does any one here have any suggestions?

a good friend say not to use one that it can pull you down in the current--I usually do not wade where they do--any help or pics would be great..


----------



## troutless

My fishing partner made one back years ago and after using it for a while he said it was too much of a hassle.


----------



## jtbailey

Me and my BFB are in the intermediate phase of building one. Yes it will be a little bit of a hassle but it's only gonna be for long all day wades, not the "quick after work wade" .... It's gonna be da bomb, will be able to pack a couple sandwiches and snacks with some cold sodas, and it will be carrying all the weight and NOT ME !!!


----------



## skeeter-1

Use a body board. Cut out board for a plastic ammo can and small cooler and a net to hold fish. Also cut out for two PVC rod holders. Total price is around 80 dollars. It will not sink and you can use it for a float in deep water. I've been using the same one for years.


----------



## The Salty Raider

skeeter-1 said:


> Use a body board. Cut out board for a plastic ammo can and small cooler and a net to hold fish. Also cut out for two PVC rod holders. Total price is around 80 dollars. It will not sink and you can use it for a float in deep water. I've been using the same one for years.


I have thought about making a wade float for the past year or so and thought about going the body board route. Although instead of cutting the board out, I have two basic layouts.

1)Take the body board and get a milk crate or small plastic container and using bungie cords strap it down to the board. Then you can screw down some rod holders to the milk crate and keep all your gear inside.

2) I have sketched out a small PVC frame that you could again bungie cord/zip tie to the body board and then customize it out the way you want. Put rod holders, cutting board to make cut bait or just a small little work station. You could also tie any bait buckets to the PVC if you use live bait. The possibilities are endless really.

Things in general that I have thought to put on mine would be a ruler running down the side, try to cut some of the top foam off the body board to fit a small cutting board on the back end. I figure 2 rod holders for me (I generally wade with a primary and backup rod) Having two would allow for you to store one rod and then have one to hold your rod if you need to get a fish off your line. Also in the PVC you could cut out a slit so you can place some needle nose pliers for quick access should a fish swallow the hook.

Hope my .2 helps you out. Feel free to PM me and ask any question or just want to bounce around some ideas.


----------



## Joe Fish

skeeter-1 said:


> Use a body board. Cut out board for a plastic ammo can and small cooler and a net to hold fish. Also cut out for two PVC rod holders. Total price is around 80 dollars. It will not sink and you can use it for a float in deep water. I've been using the same one for years.


Sounds like a great idea...can you post a picture?


----------



## john66

You could always get s kids size kayak for about $ 100.00 and when your got fishing the kids can play two birds with one stone. Just an idea I don't see why it would work 


Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tspitzer

great ideas I have built one just for a test will try to take some pics tonight--the body board sounds like the way to go --I wanted the following for sure;
# 1 Rod holders
# 2 drink holder and cooler
# 3 small cooler
# 4 small tackle box--
# 5 place to hang some baits and rigs--hate to tie stuff on when wading
#6 place to keep a net handy
# 7 easy way to measure fish- I throw back the maybes when wading.
will post some pics in the am


----------



## tspitzer

here is what I have been working on --Cheap if you do not count the cost of adult beverages !!!


----------



## TexasCajun

Looks good, but personally I like to be as light as possible when wading. Has always seemed like a hassle to me, but again I travel light.


----------



## Joe Fish

That looks good. I might try a boogie board. It would be nice to have a small ice chest for some drinks on those long wades.


----------



## tspitzer

that is what we are thinking--and yes light is better--I am thinking of using this with two or three other waders --and anchor it --be nice not have to go back tot he boat to get something--or if you do not have a boat would be good too--

do not know how much we will use it --but has made a good winter project --light the fire and make a drink and cut up a lot of PVC--


----------



## Super Dave

something to think about......

strong wind at your back, your little boat will drift in front of you, getting in the way of your retrieve, a place for a fish to snag your line on, the constant pull on your wading belt, etc etc. 

I prefer a over the shoulder wade box, small, holds only about half doz choices of lures, pack of tails in shirt pocket, stringer and a hookout on the belt. Even so, when you start catching fish, they will drift in front of you when wind is at your back.


----------



## Super Dave

jtbailey said:


> Me and my BFB are in the intermediate phase of building one. Yes it will be a little bit of a hassle but it's only gonna be for long all day wades, not the "quick after work wade" .... It's gonna be da bomb, will be able to pack a couple sandwiches and snacks with some cold sodas, and it will be carrying all the weight and NOT ME !!!


you can include a small charcoal grill on your bote too for those long wades, maybe a porta potty too. lol


----------



## Super Dave

you might also consider an outrigger for your wade bote. If the wind catches the net and the rods just right it could overturn that bote. That would not be cool.


----------



## richg99

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...rePrice-TSA&searchSort=TRUE&parentPage=family

Maybe this?

Rich


----------



## tspitzer

thanks richg99--that looks cool--we have been playing with some ideas--one if we do it we will prob anchor it or stake it out----been dang cold here have to have a project-thanks for all the tips--


----------



## jtbailey

Super Dave said:


> you can include a small charcoal grill on your bote too for those long wades, maybe a porta potty too. lol


 Naw that is a little much fur me, besides the grill is fur da feesh when we get home. BUT it is a fine idea

We'll post up sum pics wen we're dun:goldfish:


----------



## tspitzer

NO NEED for charcoal --a little ice lemons and spice --make your own cherviche--prob miss spelling --been a long day--you guys should have seen my yak trailer I sold--did have a BBQ and a shower--CD player--filet table--live well--and held 4 yaks--do it big or go home!!! and also had lights on three sides--winter projects are too fun--if they work all the better-!!!


----------



## jtbailey

tspitzer said:


> NO NEED for charcoal --a little ice lemons and spice --make your own cherviche--prob miss spelling --been a long day--you guys should have seen my yak trailer I sold--did have a BBQ and a shower--CD player--filet table--live well--and held 4 yaks--do it big or go home!!! and also had lights on three sides--winter projects are too fun--if they work all the better-!!!


 That's what I'm talkn bout right ther some guud ol fashion bakyard ingenuity


----------



## tspitzer

thanks JT==be spring soon--and get back to fishing and golf--


----------



## long cast

*float*

you can take marine spray foam and spray the inside of the pipes


----------



## tspitzer

that is a good idea --will post some pics soon


----------



## captMike

*boat float*

I took milk crates and put pool noodles around it and floated big batteries for wade floundering. 1 1/2 pvc tie wrapped to it holds rods etc.


----------



## The Salty Raider

Super Dave said:


> something to think about......
> 
> strong wind at your back, your little boat will drift in front of you, getting in the way of your retrieve, a place for a fish to snag your line on, the constant pull on your wading belt, etc etc.
> 
> I prefer a over the shoulder wade box, small, holds only about half doz choices of lures, pack of tails in shirt pocket, stringer and a hookout on the belt. Even so, when you start catching fish, they will drift in front of you when wind is at your back.


You would be surprised on how well these things work. I anchor mine about 10yards from me and its a small work station for me while im out there. I dont own a boat and at times I've waded more than 2miles from my truck and I can promise you when you are 200yards from any land, its nice to be able to set your rod down and take a rest hands free...even if every once in a while it might get in your way for 2 seconds


----------



## Crunchakah

*MY Rig*

I built a PVC Rig that holds a milk crate on top.

Its not as fluid as some. But its very stable. 2 rod holders, clear tackle pod, stringer and bait bucket clip to it. I just use a spider weight from my surf rods as the anchor. Its nice to carry a 12pk of tasty beverages, tackle, hook outs and a backup reel once the bird nest happens. lol I can try to get a picture up on it.


----------



## Drundel

Not sure how I missed this, but I built one for fishing bait (which I don't do very often) but am already planning on making a new and improved one.

The 1st one is a bit too long, but it has a spot for a bait bucket in the front, then a net for fish in the back. I have a spot for two rod holders and a dry tackle box (great for storing snacks, glasses, etc) and a magnet to keep a hook from swinging around while I am messing with fish, drinking a beer, etc. Its been really nice to put the rod in the rod holder when getting a hook out and every easier since I have a handy place to store a de-hooker. One thing I'd suggest, instead of just running rope to it, get some bigger dia. bungee cord, it sure helps reduce shock on you due to waves. And West Marine has a lot of misc. stainless hardware.

I used the smaller dia. pool noodles on the first one and am going to use the larger dia. ones this time. The hardest part was bending the PVC, well bending it was easy, just finding the right size form and drying the sand was a hassle.

I'll have to get a picture of it when I get back home.


----------



## tspitzer

been a while since i have looked here--the bunge idea is good--i use a real strong bungi on my rig hook for my Boat--and really takes away the pounding on you and the boat--they are easy to make too--be doing that soon..


----------



## tex prowler

*my rig*

This is my little rig, is ocean camo.

Before you inflate it, put the crate in, when it inflates it grips the crate like a rock.

I run a small weight on a string through the bottom of the boat that drags the bottom behind the boat. It keeps it tension on my drag rope and doesnt let the boat blow around in the wind or current.


----------



## tex prowler

*more*

more


----------



## The Salty Raider

first off, tex prowler, you are a simplistic genius. Most people would let their pride get in the way and would never bring themselves to drag a blow up floaty behind them. You sir are a true man!!!

having said that, I was cruising the web for a new kayak and stumbled upon a small kayak that pelican makes that I thought might work out great as a float. Some of you might have seen these but for those of you who haven't, there is a company called Pelican that makes a small kayak called the solo. There appears to be an upgraded version called the Sonic 80x.

Solo - http://www.pelicansport.com/en/products/kayaks/sit-top-kayaks/solo-0

Sonic 80x - http://www.pelicansport.com/en/products/kayaks/sit-top-kayaks/sonic-80x

Anyway, I looked on amazon and found a solo for around $250. The last time I put a PVC Float together, I think the total cost was somewhere around $100 and it lasted a good year or two. I figure for those who want to spend a little more, you might find a little better value in this rather than a PVC float.

Just an idea, any thoughts?


----------



## Riceland

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sevylor-Cooler-Float/19726286

I use a float like this from time to time, cheap and holds up well. I stick an old cooler in the middle to keep a few boxes of tackle and a few drinks, use the top as a work surface. Stringer tied to one end and small weight to anchor in place on the other. Thinking about attaching a rod holder or 2 to cooler.


----------



## The Salty Raider

Riceland said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sevylor-Cooler-Float/19726286
> 
> I use a float like this from time to time, cheap and holds up well. I stick an old cooler in the middle to keep a few boxes of tackle and a few drinks, use the top as a work surface. Stringer tied to one end and small weight to anchor in place on the other. Thinking about attaching a rod holder or 2 to cooler.


Have you ever had any issues with hooks poking a hole in it? I've thought about using those and have always worried that I will poke a hole and have my stuff floating around.


----------



## Riceland

I havent had any problems as of yet but I can see where that could be a problem. guess I could keep a pice of duct tape handy


----------



## tspitzer

*wadw boat*

here is what I have so far..


----------



## tex prowler

The Salty Raider said:


> Have you ever had any issues with hooks poking a hole in it? I've thought about using those and have always worried that I will poke a hole and have my stuff floating around.


Its been 4 yrs with no holes. Yes a quick duct tape fix would save the day on the water. When ya get too shallow ya just throw your drag weight in the crate and pick it up by the crate handle, it carries very very ez.

Thanks Salty Raider for the comp..


----------



## TroutHunter1

much like Tex Prowler, I use a small raft. I was worried about hooks/ deflating the rig so I searched and found one made of a little tougher material. My raft has cup holders built into it but I wanted protection from hooks so I bought two hard plastic cupholders and rigged them into the built in rubber ones on the raft to store rigs and lures without worrying about popping the raft. I tote a small yetti in mine with a radio zip tied to the lid so I can jam tunes while I wade. also fits a bucket and aereator for days when im not slinging plastics and tops.


----------



## The Salty Raider

tspitzer, I really like how you put a rack in for your lures. What exactly did you use? Did you use some aggie engineering or was that rack something store bought? I know the weather will soon be warming up and I plan on fishing hard this year so I want to build yet another one of these for my collection.


----------



## tspitzer

i just used PVC and drilled some holes--the rod rack was on sale at acadmey for 9.99.

hope it works well--we are looking at doing to of them so four people could each have a spare rod with out going back to the boat or truck--and a cold drink could not hurt either 

TTU had a tough one last night one real bad call cost us the game--we all went nuts they had police get the refs out of there.


----------



## tspitzer

Man i am sorry got to thinking about the hook holders--those cam on the rod holdrers==

i have been buying some China Lures for a sale i am helping with and that is where i used the PVC


----------



## ppanuska

I made this for flounder gigging. It will support a large 12 volt battery and a full 30 qt. ice chest. If I were to build it again I would glue styrofoam to fill the bottom instead of expanding foam. Not really what you are looking for but could be modified.


----------



## tspitzer

dang that could float enough Adult Beverages for several folks--it is fun to think about stuff you can make out of PVC--i know one guy built his lawn chairs-thanks for the pics.


----------



## Drundel

Finally got around to taking pictures of mine.

I have two rod holders in front, a place to velcro in a bait bucket, and a net for fish in the back. The tackle box is the large waterproof one and its ended being much higher up than I planned, but has worked out.

Next one is going to be more wide and not as long and with the larger dia pool noodles.


----------



## NE14fishing

Drundel said:


> Finally got around to taking pictures of mine.
> 
> I have two rod holders in front, a place to velcro in a bait bucket, and a net for fish in the back. The tackle box is the large waterproof one and its ended being much higher up than I planned, but has worked out.
> 
> Next one is going to be more wide and not as long and with the larger dia pool noodles.


Wow, That looks a lot like a Floatmaster Bait Series i build and sell.

NE14FISHING


----------



## MattK

Ne14Fishing,
How much do you sell your Floatmaster Bait Series for?


----------



## Drundel

NE14fishing said:


> Wow, That looks a lot like a Floatmaster Bait Series i build and sell.
> 
> NE14FISHING


Your old account is banned and your webpage is down, so I gave up trying to contact you and just built one.

http://www.floatmasters.com/

I do like the looks of your ruler on there. Would you be interested in selling a couple of those?


----------



## tspitzer

Drundel--i like the rod holders on yours--i am going to look into putting mine on a boggie board tonight--see how it works out--found some large ones at Acdmey for 7 dollars--

i need to look at this site more--always get caught up on the other one..


----------



## bragwell

*Just take your yak*

...


----------



## The Salty Raider

well I started to gather up some supplies to build a newer wade station but a buddy called and offered up his old kayak and i couldnt pass it up....having said that I think i still want to build one of these and tow it around behind the yak. Got to thinking about it and I guess it wouldnt be called a wade station anymore but rather a kayak trailer. 

In any case, has anyone tried to tow theirs behind a kayak or ever used one in the surf? I intend to tow this behind my kayak but when I get to my spots and start wading, I want to be able to take it with me and leave my kayak behind.


----------



## tspitzer

I would think the surf may get a bit rough --but the bay should be good--i just want something that holds enough stuff i do not have to run back to the boat or the bank--

we plan on wading alot more this year.


----------



## The Salty Raider

tspitzer said:


> I would think the surf may get a bit rough --but the bay should be good--i just want something that holds enough stuff i do not have to run back to the boat or the bank--
> 
> we plan on wading alot more this year.


I plan on towing my around in the bays but im worried about the chop. I had drawn up some designs that I liked but I was only thinking about wading at the time, not dragging it around behind me. I'm with you, I want something mainly to hold my pole while I take a rest and to carry a few extra supplies with me so im not making extra trips.


----------



## skeeter-1

*wade board home made*

iv'e been wading with this body board for years, it's simple to build and a life saver in the summer, you can carry a cold drink and some snacks along with o lot of tackle and a built in fish net. I built it for around 75 dollars


----------



## JH1978

my brother use to use this big red float it was 1 1/2' heigh and about 2 1/2 around it was made out of the same material that the buoys are made of he cut out the center for a cooler and drilled out holes for pvc pipe to put the rods in the only bad thing about it was it was a pain getting it out of the water but you could climb on it and it wouldn't sink i will try to find some pics of it


----------



## tspitzer

just good ole southern thoughts and you can come up with alot of things--
my main deal is having a extra rod for those professional overruns.
and something to drink---I have seen some folks as SPI that had chairs made and they sit down----


----------

